# Fuente para router Tplink



## nelitza (Dic 25, 2017)

tengo una duda, yo compre un router y pues tengo un cargador de 12V a 0.8A pero en las espicificaciones del router dice que ellos necesitan 9V con 0.6A. mi duda es ¿puedo usar el cargador de 12v para encender el router sin que este se dañe con el tiempo? es decir, ¿en el router no existe ninguna especie de regulador dentro de el para que este no se dañe o no puedo colocarle eso? y si puedo o no puedo hacerlo me podrian decir la razon del ¿por que se podria o no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 25, 2017)

Si no cumplís con las especificaciones del fabricante se puede quemar , lee atentamente si pide 9V *dc* o *ac*  y en el caso de dc respetá positivo y negativo en la ficha de conexion.

Saludos !


----------



## Scooter (Dic 25, 2017)

Pues puede que si o puede que no. Prueba a usarlo con 12V y si se quema es que no se podía.
Si no se quema es que a lo mejor se puede. Lo mismo se quema mañana o pasado, o no se quema nunca, quien sabe.

Dependiendo del amor que le tengas a los equipos haz o no ese tipo de pruebas.
Yo he hecho unas cuantas perrerías por ahí que han salido bien y otras mas cuantas que no.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Dic 25, 2017)

Si es el router. ..es como el mío. ..es raro que al ser nuevo no traiga su correspondiente fuente


----------



## Flash2000 (Dic 25, 2017)

nelitza dijo:


> tengo una duda, yo compre un router y pues tengo un cargador de 12V a 0.8A pero en las espicificaciones del router dice que ellos necesitan 9V con 0.6A. mi duda es ¿puedo usar el cargador de 12v para encender el router sin que este se dañe con el tiempo? es decir, ¿en el router no existe ninguna especie de regulador dentro de el para que este no se dañe o no puedo colocarle eso? y si puedo o no puedo hacerlo me podrian decir la razon del ¿por que se podria o no?



Hola.
¿Que modelo de Tplink tenes?
Suelen traer un regulador, pero habria que chequear antes. Ver si el regulador aguanta disipar el incremento de potencia.
Hay que ver tambien que corresponda la polaridad de la ficha de la fuente con el del router.

Saludos.


----------



## nelitza (Dic 25, 2017)

y como lo puedo chequear si tiene un regulador? que reviso?



Flash2000 dijo:


> Hola.
> ¿Que modelo de Tplink tenes?
> Suelen traer un regulador, pero habria que chequear antes. Ver si el regulador aguanta disipar el incremento de potencia.
> Hay que ver tambien que corresponda la polaridad de la ficha de la fuente con el del router.
> ...



y como lo puedo chquear? que le reviso?


----------



## el_patriarca (Dic 25, 2017)

nelitza dijo:


> y como lo puedo chequear si tiene un regulador? que reviso?
> 
> 
> 
> y como lo puedo chquear? que le reviso?




1. Lo abres.

2. Buscas la parte más cercana al jack de energía, encontrarás al regulador.

3. Buscas su datasheet en el google.

4. Enjoy


----------



## Flash2000 (Dic 25, 2017)

nelitza dijo:


> y como lo puedo chequear si tiene un regulador? que reviso?
> 
> 
> 
> y como lo puedo chquear? que le reviso?



.....¿ y el dato que te pedi ?

Slds.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 26, 2017)

nelitza dijo:


> y como lo puedo chequear si tiene un regulador? que reviso
> 
> y como lo puedo chquear? que le reviso?



Todos los routers viene de fabrica con sus correspondientes fuentes de alimentación( no cargadores que son para los TE, Tablet, etc) y internamente todos tiene reguladores de voltaje.
Generalmente 3.3Vdc y 1.8Vdc o 1.5Vdc. El tema pasa por saber si dichos regulador pueden trabajar de forma cómoda/segura con semejante diferencia de tensión y si son capaces de disipar el calor generado.
Como te han dicho puede que funcione sin problemas o no. Te aclaro que si quemas algún regulador o componente te sera muy difícil repararlo.
En la imagen de un TPLink te muestro en un recuadro rojo donde esta el sector de reguladores de tensión.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## nelitza (Dic 28, 2017)

Flash2000 dijo:


> .....¿ y el dato que te pedi ?
> 
> Slds.



disculpe es TL-WR741ND


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 28, 2017)

El anterior era un 740 y este es un 741 y su sector de reguladores.
Uno de 8 pines(MP1482) y otro del tipo de transistor de potencia en miniatura(LM1117).
Ric.


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 28, 2017)

ricbevi dijo:


> El anterior era un 740 y este es un 741 y su sector de reguladores.
> Uno de 8 pines(MP1482) y otro del tipo de transistor de potencia en miniatura(LM1117).
> Ric.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 162714



Necesita uno de 9V DC a 0.6A o 600mA si le mete mas corriente chao Router


----------



## xxunil (Dic 28, 2017)

segun el datasheet el mp1484 es un regukador del tipo Buck(reductor) y dice que soporta hasta 18V de entrada:



> El MP1482 es un regulador buck síncrono monolítico. El dispositivo integra dos MOSFET de 130mΩ, y proporciona 2A de corriente de carga continua en una amplia tensión de entrada de 4.75V a 18V. El control del modo actual proporciona una respuesta transitoria rápida y un límite de corriente ciclo por ciclo. Un arranque suave ajustable previene la corriente de arranque al encender, y en el modo de apagado la corriente de suministro cae a 1μA. Este dispositivo, disponible en un paquete SOIC de 8 pines, proporciona una solución muy compacta con componentes externos mínimos.



https://www.monolithicpower.com/Products/Product-Detail/181/Step-down(Buck)/SwitchingRegulators/DC-DCPowerConversion/Converters/MP1482

asi que podría ponerle un adaptador de 12V sin problemas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 30, 2017)

Fusatronica dijo:


> Necesita uno de 9V DC a 0.6A o 600mA si le mete mas corriente chao Router


Quien determina cuanta curriente es consumida es la carga y no la fuente.
Lo que NO puede ocorrer es la fuente NO lograr fornir la curriente consumida por la carga 
Una fuente que tenga mas capacidad en fornir curriente que la consumida por la carga sienpre es bienvenida (esa trabaja con mas folga).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

